# lets see them painted rims.



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

post up a photo of your painted rims.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Any *wheels?* OEM *wheels?* After market *wheels?*
Mine are powder coated. Guess I can't play


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Any *wheels?* OEM *wheels?* After market *wheels?*
> Mine are powder coated. Guess I can't play


lol powdercoat works its sprayed on like paint. and any custom colored wheel.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


>


BOLD!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Slightly


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


>


Cute:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

from 4 years ago:



















Kind of wish I never sold those RS4 replicas in the background. They were heavy, but they were the best looking wheels I had on my car yet.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue:



















Gunmetal:










Red:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Silver to matte black. 










cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cute:laugh:


Thanks


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

M-Power M3 said:


> Blue:


i think blue looks the best. all are nice. whats the next color?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


>


Win.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Win.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::heart::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Silver to matte black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you get extra points for running German tires.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Fresh from the powdercoater. "Wet" black. Very, very pleased with them.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i've been on a black wheel kick since i picked up the TT

spray bombed flat black OEM 6 spokes for the winter:









powder coated satin black turbo twists for the summer:









note: i really need to stop posting iPhone pictures :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> note: i really need to stop posting iPhone pictures :banghead:


its like a slut. so easy you just cant stop doing it


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

trixx said:


> i've been on a black wheel kick since i picked up the TT
> 
> spray bombed flat black OEM 6 spokes for the winter:
> 
> ...


nice how about royal blue calipers?????? would look awsome IMO


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

or red/yellow


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> or red/yellow


i'm going to go with red for sure 

this vette was the final inspiration for the black/blue theme on the TT


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

before:









and after:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way better :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> way better :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


>


Bold and nice to see something more unique. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Danke


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe you can do some Paris Hilton inspired interior mods.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

dogger said:


> Maybe you can do some Paris Hilton inspired interior mods.


Oh hell yeah!! Barbie TT FTW. :screwy::screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha the denim blue I have is the Ken edition. :what:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha the denim blue I have is the Ken edition. :what:


come on guys lets stay on topic thanks


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

What were those 12 spoke wheels that have been 3 different colors near the top?


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

trixx said:


> i've been on a black wheel kick since i picked up the TT
> 
> spray bombed flat black OEM 6 spokes for the winter:
> 
> ...




that looks really nice! you've got a fresh TT :beer:

im considering painting my wheels black this summer. will post pics of them soon for opinions:screwy:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

TTguy30 said:


> What were those 12 spoke wheels that have been 3 different colors near the top?


They are actually considered split spokes, so technically only 6 

Those are OZ Ultraleggra's, 1 piece version of the OZ Superleggera III.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

And to contribute to the thread...

My LMs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it me or do 90% of the people on here have black or grey wheels lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Henry Ford used to only make black cars. He used to say, "I'll make you one in any color you want. As long as it's black." I can see why. Call it "murdered out" if you want. But IMO nothing looks cleaner.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

trixx said:


> i've been on a black wheel kick since i picked up the TT
> 
> spray bombed flat black OEM 6 spokes for the winter:
> 
> ...


 
Damn sexy!!!!! Makes me want to paint mine blue! My Raven Black feels less Raven now! Damn you....


But srsly, sexy!:thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is it me or do 90% of the people on here have black or grey wheels lol


This is true my friend. Sadly 90% of us are boring colorless people. Lol I don't know, although I do like to dress with color. My car is just a different story.. too much flash for me I think.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is it me or do 90% of the people on here have black or grey wheels lol



I would say there are a lot of black wheels and a couple of gray. I'm just grateful not to see a bunch of RS's after years on the Corrado forums.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> I'm just grateful not to see a bunch of RS's


Hmm fair tradeoff? haha


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Oh hell yeah!! Barbie TT FTW. :screwy::screwy:



They sadly actually produced one in mk1 & mk2 form...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is it me or do 90% of the people on here have black or grey wheels lol


This is true in all car makes. 

We're just used to the dubbers/past dubbers bringing out the skittles and tasting the rainbow :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dogger said:


> I would say there are a lot of black wheels and a couple of gray. I'm just grateful not to see a bunch of RS's after years on the Corrado forums.


Did someone say RS's?

How about Super RS's?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You just ruined my day! I thought I was escaping RS's by coming here! :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> This is true my friend. Sadly 90% of us are boring colorless people. Lol I don't know, although I do like to dress with color. My car is just a different story.. too much flash for me I think.


I agree! I just like driving a stealthy looking TT and making up for it with my clothes lol. Even though 90% of us are on the boring side, the guy with the pink wheels makes up for it alone


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Henry Ford used to only make black cars. He used to say, "I'll make you one in any color you want. As long as it's black." I can see why. Call it "murdered out" if you want. But IMO nothing looks cleaner.
> 
> Yep good ol' henry did say that. The fun fact of the day is that the black paint Ford used for their assembly line dried quicker than any other color so it was the only one sufficient for assembly line production :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

8 coats in 7 to go stay tunned


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


>


thats the money shot right there!:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

here is a tease: OEM amulet red lips TSW truxton's 19" wraped in syron race 1


----------



## dguzzardo22 (Apr 11, 2009)

i want to see silver tt with bright gold wheels and silver tt with purple wheels ..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> You just ruined my day! I thought I was escaping RS's by coming here! :facepalm: :laugh:


.....................:facepalm:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

*daylight*

got up this morning and took a photo here it is in normal light..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

dguzzardo22 said:


> i want to see silver tt with bright gold wheels and silver tt with purple wheels ..


I was VERY close to doing purple. I photoshopped it somewhere let me see if I can find it...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ilde10 said:


> thats the money shot right there!:thumbup:


Skeet, skeet! Yes sir!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> got up this morning and took a photo here it is in normal light..



Curious to see how this looks.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I change 9 parabols wheels until now.some different color
oem grey








black chrome








black and yellow








full black









Mito 9+9,5...









...not sure for color:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the black chrome


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

my painted rims Mounted


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm ready to change my wheel color. I'm having a hard time deciding what color. I'm thinking something in the light gunmetal range. If anyone has any ideas/photoshop skills, feel free to take a shot at it.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm ready to change my wheel color. I'm having a hard time deciding what color. I'm thinking something in the light gunmetal range. If anyone has any ideas/photoshop skills, feel free to take a shot at it.


nickel plated would look sick


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nickel? You mean polished..? Or bronzed?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nickel? You mean polished..? Or bronzed?


this is nickel plated its dark not like chrome.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

also nickel plated.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nickel is the same process as chrome, minus the chromium. Basically it was popular with old school bike builders before chrome came into play. It has an awesome bluish hue to it and pictures won't do it justice.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> this is nickel plated its dark not like chrome.


That looks awesome. Although, I think I want to do it myself. So that kinda puts that out of my list of possibilities. I'm thinking something in the duplicolor line up. This would be a weekend project done in the garage. That nickel does look sick..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Eastwood has wheel paint that mimics the classic colors of wheels. The gold is perfect for mesh wheels and they have a few colors


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am also deciding what I should do with my ALMS wheels. the lip is scorched from previous girl driver rashing the curbs and I need some sanding and painting. not sure what color though. my Corrado Fittipaldi wheels I painted carbon grey or in other words (gun metal) its the color from a VW golf GTI. so either that or just plain old black. mett black or with a shiny clear coat? IDk. let me hear your guys's suggestions.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Or if someone wants to trade my ALMS wheels for theirs I could consider it. Looking for something with a polished deep dish lip. big fan of those. or like some drifter style wheels.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Before









After


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Just one more close up


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

germanengineering g60 said:


> i am also deciding what i should do with my alms wheels. The lip is scorched from previous girl driver rashing the curbs and i need some sanding and painting. Not sure what color though. My corrado fittipaldi wheels i painted carbon grey or in other words (gun metal) its the color from a vw golf gti. So either that or just plain old black. Mett black or with a shiny clear coat? Idk. Let me hear your guys's suggestions.


i think you could pull off orange


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It would be cool to see another TT with bright colored wheels.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

have you seen this colorful one before?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes. I'm not sold on the sticker bombed stripe, but I love the wheels.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Before drop.

Contemplating painting my a6 wheels black (car is blue though)


----------

